# VST step sequencer recommendations



## creativeforge (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm trying to find a simple to use/understand sequencer I can use to enter chords all at once. Not by drawing in individual notes, but by playing full chords on a controller. Ideally, after each chord is played, the cursor would move in place for the next chord to be entered. And I could select/modify time signature and tempo. 

My present DAW is Mixcraft, but I can't see these functions in it. 

Thank you in advance,

Andre


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 21, 2017)

Cthulhu
https://www.xferrecords.com/cthulhu

There are some free ones listed here you could try
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6219446


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2017)

Make 8 bar loops.
MIDI CCs for solo and mute groups.
Step sequencers are pieces of a DAW.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 21, 2017)

If you own another DAW that has step entry, you could use that to "record" the sequence of chords and then export the MIDI to Mixcraft. I'm suggesting this on the principle that a tool you already know how to use is sometimes more efficient than one you have to learn from scratch. Sequencers and arpeggiators can be complicated beasts, at least for me.

Otherwise, based on what I've heard about it, I would second the recommendation to try Cthulhu for chord progressions. It has a free trial period and is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 21, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Make 8 bar loops.
> MIDI CCs for solo and mute groups.
> Step sequencers are pieces of a DAW.



Sadly - and it's embarrassing - I have no idea what this all means. The only sequencers I ever used were in hardware synths, the Korg 01/W, Korg Trinity and Korg Triton. I never was able to convert this knowledge into a DAW format. I have a mental block when it comes to this, but I'd like to move beyond that now. I need a short course for dummies... 

Cthulhu does present itself as a perfect fit, though. I plan to be trying it out over the week-end. Thanks guys!


----------



## elpedro (Jul 22, 2017)

*SquaredHeads Nora* is worth checking out


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 23, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> ... Cthulhu does present itself as a perfect fit, though. I plan to be trying it out over the week-end. Thanks guys!



Let us know what you find out about Cthulhu. I'm trying to understand these things better myself.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 24, 2017)

Here a few additional ones I've looked at: 
BlueARP by Graywolv (free), 
Kirnu Cream, and Squareheads Nora.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 24, 2017)

Five 12 Numerolgy http://www.five12.com comes with a midi plugin version as well. It's more based on recreating analog sequencers but I quite enjoy it on the on occasion. I also like the fact that you can physically trigger things using a Novation Launchpad Jr.


----------



## manuhz (Jul 24, 2017)

Numerolgy is great but available only on Mac


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 24, 2017)

My bad.



manuhz said:


> Numerolgy is great but available only on Mac


----------



## Krisemm (Aug 1, 2017)

I agree with cthulhu. Haven't used it in a while, but its good.
Kirnu cream is also good.

Have a look at this one. Sugar Bytes are really good at thinking outside the box, and they always have a ton of randomization features to make happy accidents that you wouldn't ordinarily have consciously thought of.
This one is a bit of a beast and does everything you could possibly want a midi sequencer to do, and plenty besides...

https://sugar-bytes.de/en/consequence

Thesys is also worth a look

https://sugar-bytes.de/en/thesys

Im personally a big fan of Sugar Bytes. Always innovative and fresh.


----------



## heisenberg (Aug 1, 2017)

Sugar Bytes stuff looks great. When do they typically have sales?


----------



## Krisemm (Aug 1, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Sugar Bytes stuff looks great. When do they typically have sales?




Black friday is coming up so you never know. I think thats when I bought most of the sugar bytes plugins I have.
Keep an eye out on plugin boutique around black friday


----------



## Sosimple88 (Aug 18, 2017)

I also have Kirnu Cream and it's great for what you're looking for.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 25, 2017)

nora from squareheads


----------



## Alohabob (Sep 26, 2017)

I could be way off on what you are looking for. i'm a very old school composer and I used to write completely by step editing. It sounds like you simply want to write a piece of music, not by playing live and recording but not always hand drawing every note.

Seems you want to enter in a series of chords by placing your cursor at the start of measure one, play a chord and then have it appear as a chord of whole notes, then your cursor moves to the start of measure two, you press the chord and it shows up and move to measure three, etc. Am I correct?

If this is what you want, lol into Studio One 3 by Presonus. That is how I usually compose music and after trying many programs it is the one that best resembled the program I used back in the 80s and 90s. It can do very advanced things as well, but I found it had the best interface and system for step editing. You can easily switch from whole to quarter notes and step right through your music.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 2, 2017)

Here is a freebie one

HY Free Step Sequencer
https://hy-plugins.com/product/hy-seqcollectionwinmac/

click download/free version


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 2, 2017)

keystep from arturia is another option.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2017)

Another HY Step Sequencer, see free version.
https://hy-plugins.com/product/hy-rpewin-mac/



synthpunk said:


> Here is a freebie one
> 
> HY Free Step Sequencer
> https://hy-plugins.com/product/hy-seqcollectionwinmac/
> ...


----------

